# Bad Oil Light - Mk6 GLI



## thekingCREOLE (May 30, 2009)

Hey Vortex

Took my 2013 GLI into the dealership because my mfi showed the check oil light message. Dealer filled it up with oil and sent me on my way. While pulling out I noticed the light was still on and turned around to have them check it out. Today they put the car on the lift and found that my car had "bottomed out", sensor was damaged and now needs replacing. My car is still under warranty but they are wanting to charge me $370 to change out due to the damage. 

I don't remember ever "bottoming out" my car to cause this damage, and checked the oil myself prior to taking it in, and it was indeed extremely low. My question is if the sensor was damaged why would it come on when the oil was actually low and now need to be replaced? Also, can't really afford to foot the bill till next check. What damage would I do to my engine by driving it with that light on for 2 weeks? 

Thanks Vortex

- TKC Out


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

thekingCREOLE said:


> Hey Vortex
> 
> Took my 2013 GLI into the dealership because my mfi showed the check oil light message. Dealer filled it up with oil and sent me on my way. While pulling out I noticed the light was still on and turned around to have them check it out. Today they put the car on the lift and found that my car had "bottomed out", sensor was damaged and now needs replacing.


 That may have been a poor choice of words. "Road debris" might have been a better choice.


> My car is still under warranty but they are wanting to charge me $370 to change out due to the damage.


 Of course. "External mechanical damage" is not, and never has been (or will be) covered under any warranty. If you ran over a large rock, and damaged a control arm, should VW warranty pay for that? There's no difference here. 



> I don't remember ever "bottoming out" my car to cause this damage,


 again, probably a poor choice of words on their part. "Road hazard" would probably be more accurate.


> and checked the oil myself prior to taking it in, and it was indeed extremely low.


 Okay....


> My question is if the sensor was damaged why would it come on when the oil was actually low and now need to be replaced?


Coincidence? Sounds like it isn't properly measuring "full." It's physically damaged, and "obvious problem is obvious."


> Also, can't really afford to foot the bill till next check. What damage would I do to my engine by driving it with that light on for 2 weeks?


 2 weeks, or two years, doesn't matter. So long as you check the oil level yourself occasionally, and the sensor isn't leaking, the only damage will be to your sanity.


----------



## thekingCREOLE (May 30, 2009)

cuppie said:


> That may have been a poor choice of words. "Road debris" might have been a better choice. Of course. "External mechanical damage" is not, and never has been (or will be) covered under any warranty. If you ran over a large rock, and damaged a control arm, should VW warranty pay for that? There's no difference here.
> 
> again, probably a poor choice of words on their part. "Road hazard" would probably be more accurate. Okay.... Coincidence? Sounds like it isn't properly measuring "full." It's physically damaged, and "obvious problem is obvious." 2 weeks, or two years, doesn't matter. So long as you check the oil level yourself occasionally, and the sensor isn't leaking, the only damage will be to your sanity.



Cuppie - 

Thanks for the detailed response to my initial posting. However I denied the service and just my luck, my oil light turned off on the drive home. I will eventually have it replaced, but for now it seems to be functioning properly.


----------

